# St. Petersburg 2009



## xiote (Apr 25, 2009)

Without a doubt, one of the great architectural metropolises of the world. Great effort. :cheers:


----------



## Testament (Nov 25, 2003)

Today.


----------



## QED (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for showing us more of the streetlife.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

St. Petersburgh city center is very nice, and beyond that... :cheers:


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm liking it, superb work, Testament. I will anticipate more in the near future.


----------



## D.j (Mar 10, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> St. Petersburgh city center is very nice, and beyond that... :cheers:


yes u right i like it too


----------



## Testament (Nov 25, 2003)

hhttp://s58.radikal.ru/i162/0906/60/3d8d3a4f24a6.jpg/IMG]

[IMG]http://s50.radikal.ru/i127/0906/be/be534e5313ec.jpg













































































































































































































































































































































































































:cheers:


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

fantastic city. I bet what with some proper investments for a cosmetic makeup it could easily be up there with paris , madrid and other great cities


----------



## Mariachi (Nov 4, 2006)

I visited St Petersburg last year and for me its the most beautiful city in the world.


----------



## barberton (Aug 25, 2008)

very nice...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Fantastic city no doubt, is indeed very nice city, worth a visit...


----------



## QED (May 3, 2009)

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t148/AlfaStradale/SPB03/DSC_0145.jpg

The castle above is intriguing. You have got talent for photographing Testament.


----------



## Testament (Nov 25, 2003)

QED said:


> http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t148/AlfaStradale/SPB03/DSC_0145.jpg
> 
> The castle above is intriguing. You have got talent for photographing Testament.


Thank you very much  i'm glad you like it!
And thanks for the complement :cheers:


----------



## anm (Aug 25, 2005)

Great photos, Testament.

I think, since they are all made by you, this tread should be in Urban Showcase section.

You could request the move here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=566825&page=5


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

just breath taking


----------



## -X- (Dec 13, 2008)

Amazing place


----------



## SkyCA (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG!!! Amazing!! more more more :cheers:


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Great pics!

St Petersburg is a very beautiful city, its architecture is really impressive!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Between St. Petersburg and Moscow, hard to choose. Russian cities seem so well planned and built and the buildings make me drool. St. Petersburg was the imperial capital city, so I'll go for it.


----------



## -X- (Dec 13, 2008)

PortoNuts said:


> Between St. Petersburg and Moscow, hard to choose. Russian cities seem so well planned and built and the buildings make me drool. St. Petersburg was the imperial capital city, so I'll go for it.



Saint-Petersburg is european city

Moscow is asian city


----------



## vladorlando (Jul 30, 2007)

Splendid St Petersburg - White Angel !! ^^^^ Fhotos is imprsbl ^^


----------



## NorteN (Jul 24, 2009)

Soon I will go in Piterburg and all beauty I will see


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

PortoNuts said:


> St Peterburg managed to keep an «imperial» Belle Epoque look, which is absolutey amazing. The streets are so wide.


That is the result from the fact that it's a relatively young city.



Amazing thread of an amazing city:cheers:.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Gorgeous city!


----------



## Testament (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks a lot everybody! 

















































































































































:cheers:


----------



## Testament (Nov 25, 2003)




----------



## Testament (Nov 25, 2003)




----------



## -X- (Dec 13, 2008)

Опять какое-то уродство на Дворцовой развели


----------



## ancov (Mar 16, 2005)

Moyka river.


----------



## dr_rus (Dec 1, 2007)

A couple of my old SPb photos (taken from 2003 to 2006):


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow - so many fantastic shots there of one very beautiful city. I love the sheer number of attractive corner buildings there are in this city. The wonderful clear crisp light really helps in these pictures too.


----------



## dancle (Jan 7, 2009)

^^ I agree, it's amazing how many beautiful buildings there are in Saint Petersburg! It certainly is a must see city for me!:cheers:

Btw when was the winter palace painted blue?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! What a wonderful city you live in!
Awesome pictures mate. kay:


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

great city. as for european city there are too many japanese & co cars.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great new photos of a great city


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice pics, and great contrasts!


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

Lovely photographs!


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

dancle said:


> Btw when was the winter palace painted blue?


it is light-green
more of winter palace H>E>R>E>


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Stunning!


----------

